# J & E Junior Hit and Mis engine



## DLM (Jan 23, 2011)

I built this Hit & Mis in the late 90,s . It was built from planes from
John Palmer in Calif. There is no castings all plate steel & bar stock.
Has a 2 in. bore & 2 1/2 Stroke the flywheel is 12 in. Has buzz coil ign.
Runs on gas or propane but does best on propane runs about 190 RPM.

Thanks Don In Pueblo Co.


----------



## mh121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice engine Don, are the plans still available for it, I would really like to get hold of them if they are.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## DLM (Jan 23, 2011)

I will check around and see if i can come up with a address or phone #

I sold my plans but there is a fellow here in town that bought a set of plans, may be i can get the info. from him. Don


----------



## nemo (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked around a bit and came up with this page. 

http://www.baemclub.com/pages/jandejunior.html


----------



## mh121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for that link, I will send off a letter unless anyone has an email address for Mr John Palmer.

MartinH


----------



## DLM (Jan 23, 2011)

That is the address for John Palmer Good luck on your build. If you need any help e-mail me my address is in my profile. Don


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had this in my bookmarks for a while, quite a few pic of one of these engines during construction.

http://www.schsm.org/html/ron_gerlach.html

J


----------

